# Bravo!



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

I posted this on another forum I am a member of also......

Has anyone fed this? If so, what do you think about it? Also....what variety? They have Chicken, Turkey, Beef, Lamb, Duck, Quail, Ostrich, Rabbit, Salmon, Buffalo, etc.

I priced it out to feed all three of mine for a month...it is pretty expensive, but might be worth it. I based it on 30lbs Chicken, 30lbs Turkey, 15lbs Lamb, 15lbs Beef, 6lb Quail, 6lb Rabbit, 6lb Buffalo, 6lb Ostrich, 6lb Duck, 3lb Salmon, 6lb Lamb Breast. Mainly for cost purposes. I would love to feed more of the exotic meats, but since I have two large and one medium dog......it is just is tooooooooo expensive. 

Im doing pretty well feeding raw right now, but this just seems so much easier. I know I would still need to give recreational bones for dental health. The Bravo! diets include organ meat and bone, it is just ground and put into rolls. Any thoughts? Anyone tried them?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I love Bravo. I use both their chubb rolls and their RMB's. I get the beef, chicken & turkey rolls because you can get those in 10lb chubbs. I get the chicken necks & frames, venison necks, lamb necks & pork necks. I use Bravo because everything is hormone free, antibiotic free, etc.. If my supplier is running any specials, I usually buy as much as I can of whatever it is, but I have a seperate freezer for my dog (& the green tripe!), so I have the room to buy up specials. I also like the convenience of it being delivered to my door.


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> I love Bravo. I use both their chubb rolls and their RMB's. I get the beef, chicken & turkey rolls because you can get those in 10lb chubbs. I get the chicken necks & frames, venison necks, lamb necks & pork necks. I use Bravo because everything is hormone free, antibiotic free, etc.. If my supplier is running any specials, I usually buy as much as I can of whatever it is, but I have a seperate freezer for my dog (& the green tripe!), so I have the room to buy up specials. I also like the convenience of it being delivered to my door.


Are you on the east coast or west coast? Who do you buy from? There are no local distributors here. (NC) But I was going to order through WagginTails. This is going to sound like a silly question......but about what are the dimensions of the rolls? I am trying to calculate freezer space  This stuff would be SO much more affordable if it weren't for the shipping. Although, Waggin Tails is the lowest I have found so far....

Thanks for your response  Do you feed anything other than Bravo, or is that primarily what your dog eats?

PetFoodDirect.com is going to start carrying it soon, I know they are usually cheaper than anyone.......we will see.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm on the west coast. I'm not sure of the dimensions of the rolls. What I do is let them partially thaw when they are delivered, then chop them into individual serving size & put each one into it's own baggie, then into the freezer. I do the same thing with the 40lb boxes of chicken frames (each into it's own baggie), & the same thing with the other RMB's, which come in 20 -25 lb boxes.

I only feed Bravo because of the quality. I think it's a better quality than what I can get from supermarkets. I was using Natural Balance chubbs for my tracking bait, but have stopped until they sort out exactly what the hell is wrong with all the various dog foods!


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

I don't know anything about Bravo, )I'm assuming it is a processed raw diet?) but I like Nature's Variety raw patties. I know a couple of raw feeders that use NV patties for convenience when traveling, etc. I feed it to my cat as her whole diet.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

They sell Whole Bones as well as chubbs.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> They sell Whole Bones as well as chubbs.


What is a Chubb? I know what I would consider to be a chubb is, I doubt it is the same thing you are talking about. And if that is shorthand for a bully stick, that's just kind of gross.


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

LOL.....Geez Woody. A chubb is what they call a roll of meat  Seriously. They sell them in 1lb, 2lb, 5lb, and 10lbs!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I didn't know that, either.


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

Woody that was hilarious!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Pauline Michels said:


> Woody that was hilarious!


OMG. You're encouraging him.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i REALLY want to make a comment about chub size, but i'm taking the high road tonight. so there.


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

Here are Bravo Chubs...


----------

